# Moving to Cairo early next year



## BVZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi all
I am a South African currently living in Mauritius and we are moving to Cairo early next year. I have spent the last 11 years living and working mainly in the middle East. I have tons of questions which I will ask in drips and drabs but one or two now if possible. 
Is Cairo anything like the UAE?
I have a Fillopino nanny, will I be able to bring her with? Are there other Fillopino ladies living and working in the expat areas? 
My daughter and I are both horse riders and would need to know if there are any decent stables near the expat areas where we could ride or lease a horse. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to meeting some of you next year!! 

Thanks
Bronwyne


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Yes there are Filipinos working here.
Will you be able to bring your nanny? I doubt it very much. I have foreign staff but they are brought here diplomatically and even that is a nightmare, at one time I could bring them straight from their home country to Egypt but I can no longer do that. You could of course try and get a visa for her and you may be lucky or you could bring her on a tourist visa and just let her overstay it... be aware that the police have crack downs here on illegal aliens and Fillipinos are targeted.. stopped and their visa checked.. if no visa they are deported.
You will be able to find local staff here quite easily.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The best riding stables near Cairo, Al Sorat farm, belongs to Maryanne Stroud Gabbani, a Canadian. An internet search will find her web site.


----------



## BVZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for the info - I looked at the stables online and they seem great - how far away are they from Maadi and the expate areas? 
Can I work in Cairo? I am a special needs teacher and would want to work part time, is this possible on my husbands visa? How does it work there?

Thanks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

BVZ said:


> Is Cairo anything like the UAE?
> I have a Fillopino nanny, will I be able to bring her with? Are there other Fillopino ladies living and working in the expat areas?
> My daughter and I are both horse riders and would need to know if there are any decent stables near the expat areas where we could ride or lease a horse.
> 
> ...


I have lived in the UAE and Cairo is not very similar!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

BVZ said:


> Thank you for the info - I looked at the stables online and they seem great - how far away are they from Maadi and the expate areas?
> Can I work in Cairo? I am a special needs teacher and would want to work part time, is this possible on my husbands visa? How does it work there?
> 
> Thanks


The stables are not that close, best to contact Maryanne and ask her how to get there, she used to live in Maadi so she'll know the distance involved. 
To work you'll need your own work visa, normally your employer would sort that out.
If you contact the schools they'll know the procedures. Or teach English privately.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you can find a job here then your employer will normally sort out your work visa, you will not earn much regardless of your qualifications.. if you are already here and apply for a position you do not get an expat package.

Maiden


----------

